
The problems with forcing regular password expiry - mhandley
https://www.cesg.gov.uk/articles/problems-forcing-regular-password-expiry
======
CarolineW
Also here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11519789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11519789)

Same story, different source.

